# tl5 and 5 lights is there a difference?



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

I needed replace my lights cause the bulbs burnt out. I thought they were t5 lights so I bought the Current 54w t5 lights. When I went to replace the bulbs I noticed that it said tl5 on the bulb instead of just t5. I went ahead and replaced the tl5 with the Current t5 but the lights are not turning on? Is there a difference between tl5 and t5 lights?

thanks


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know what the difference is if there is one but it might be that your ballast broke and not the tubes. In that case a new tube wouldn't help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

I would start by checking the outlet. Plug another lamp or radio into it and make sure it works.....it could be something as simple as a circuit breaker or fuse. If the outlet works then it is your fixture. Could be the plug, ballast, or bulbs. If both bulbs quit at the same time, probably the plug or ballast. Check your owners manual for troubleshooting tips.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I would start by checking the outlet. Plug another lamp or radio into it and make sure it works.....it could be something as simple as a circuit breaker or fuse. If the outlet works then it is your fixture. Could be the plug, ballast, or bulbs. If both bulbs quit at the same time, probably the plug or ballast. Check your owners manual for troubleshooting tips.


The fans on the fixture is still working. I guess it could be the ballast because both bulbs went out at the the same time. Can I replace the ballast? Thanks for the help


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

ballasts can be replaced. They tend to be pretty pricey though. 

Chances are a capacitor in them blew out. If you can open them up and see a blown capacitor the repair is easy and cheap if you know how to solder.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Fortuna Wolf, I will have to check it out later after work. I think its been only a little over a year since I got the lights.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Depending on the type of ballast... 
Last time I opened up a fluorescent e-ballast (T8F15, 120VAC in) it had a single coil, assorted capacitors (polymer, ceramic, and electrolytic), 1 power transistor for each light, and assorted resistors and diodes. I'd venture that 80% of the time its the electrolytic cap, and then 10% of the time its the transistor. A busted cap should be obvious.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong on this....brain a little fussy on a Friday afternoon (just finished work), but doesn't the ballast store electricity for a good amount of time after being unplugged? If my memory serves me correct, I think it take a couple of hours to degenerate. Or maybe if the caps are blown this is not an issue....it's been far to long


$0.02


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

You can unplug it and then short the output the bulb, but really, if the caps are blown it can't store anything and fluorescents don't tend to have particularly dangerous caps.


----------

